# Interesting info about mosses for DSM and emersed growing



## parotet (27 Jun 2014)

I found this site with very useful information
http://www.mossandstonegardens.com/blog/how-to-grow-moss/

It gives some clues about the different mosses groups, which ones are suitable to be chopped for spreading, how to collect them, etc. Also mentions that milk, cream, buttermilk and other 'gourmet methods' are not the best ones.

Jordi


----------



## Edvet (27 Jun 2014)

Nice find, thx


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (27 Jun 2014)

Very interesting article, thanks for the link Jordi!


----------



## Dominic (27 Jun 2014)

Great article mate! just went out and grabbed some pleurocarps from the garden for my moss wall, and am now removing the clump of acrocarp moss i put in there a while back- was wondering why it wasnt doing great! Cheers again!


----------



## Martin in Holland (28 Jun 2014)

If you would like a "mos look" carpet in a sunny spot in your garden I suggest Chamaemelum nobile 'Treneague'....you can just walk on it and it gives of a nice fragrant as a bonus


----------



## parotet (28 Jun 2014)

Martin in China said:


> If you would like a "mos look" carpet in a sunny spot in your garden I suggest Chamaemelum nobile 'Treneague'....you can just walk on it and it gives of a nice fragrant as a bonus


Thanks Martin, in Spain if you want a moss carpet you have to leave above 1000 meters altitude and in the rainy north... Lol nevertheless we have very interesting bryophyte communities adapted to low humidity, with some species I want to try in future emersed/nano vivaria such as Selaginella denticulata http://www.florasilvestre.es/mediterranea/Selaginellaceae/Selaginella_denticulata.htm... Well actually not a moss but a fern, but has this moss look and becomes reddish with direct sun.

So no way to have this fairy tale landscape, like the one on this web, but hopefully I can do my own little moss landscape!


----------

